# Is Lysol bad for cats?!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just something I heard today! 

I sprayed it liberally this morning. I've got the window open now. It's a little cold for that, but as soon as I heard...


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, it can be very bad for cats. Lysol, Pinesol, anything that ends in "sol" (as well as some other cleaners) from what I understand can be toxic to cats. I definitely wouldn't be spraying it around liberally. The only Lysol I have occasionally used in the past is a multi-purpose spray for quick cleanings. But I use it in an isolated area (like bathroom, or only on the counter, etc) and let it air out before letting them near it. Still... there are plenty of non-toxic cleaners that can be used!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bluemilk,
If suggest cleaning/disinfecting with 1/2 water to white vinegar solution, followed by straight solution of hydrogen peroxide (from the drug store). Both are pet safe and pretty economical...you just need to stock up on paper towels!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use vinegar to clean with when I first heard about Lysol. I used to use the wipes pretty liberally. I buy the vinegar at Home Depot in the cleaning department and keep it in a 1 liter spray bottle. It's cheaper than at the food stores and used commercially. I don't even dilute it in the cat room.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I buy the distilled vinegar from Costco, comes in a gallon container x2, and I think it's about $2-3?, so yes, it is pretty cheap.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I tossed the Lysol can this morning! And filled my spray bottle.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

It's better to limit the chemical use around the house not only for the cats but it can hurt human as well. Even the natural ones can hurt if ingested. 
Try cleaning the bathroom with lysol and close the door! Uuuugh, I got dizzy just by thinking about it. 

I don't banned the use of lysol and the likes in the house but definitely not overuse them. If I use it to clean the floor/counter, only small spray, then wipe with soaking wet towel and wipe dry. If use in the bathroom I make sure the cats are not around and wash it afterwards and air the bathroom out.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually DON'T overuse chemicals, but there's been all this scare about new bugs, and I was a little quick on the nozzle finger! lol


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha Bluemilk! I don't blame you, sometimes I get a little germ-killing crazy... I do still like Lysol (generic brand) disinfecting wipes, but limit those to surfaces the cats don't use, like the countertops, toilet, door handles, etc.. 

For floors I REALLY love using the Shark steam mops. No chemicals, just steam that kills the germs... although if I want a more thorough clean, I will spray diluted bleach (make sure cats are away) or diluted vinegar on the floor and then mop.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I stood in the cleaning aisle of Walmart, reading the labels of all of the cleaning products for literally 30 minutes before deciding on one. I cannot stand the smell of vinegar myself. I was appalled at the number of cleaners that have to be rinsed off afted you use them. I know for sure that I went a good year using Lysol with bleach and never rinsed off my counter tops afterwards. I finally picked "Green Works" because it required no rinsing. It smelled great and did a good job cleaning everything from the kitchen to the bathroom.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

ashlee18 said:


> I cannot stand the smell of vinegar myself.


adding lemon juice to the vinegar/water mix neutralizes the vinegary smell!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you know white vinegar can be used as a stain treatment a a rust-remover, even a DEODERANT?


----------

